# Kanadában élő Magyarok,nektek mennyi időbe telt eljutnotok oda miután elhatáriztátok hogy nekivágtok



## HuToCa (2014 Október 15)

Kanadában élő Magyarok, nektek mennyi időbe telt eljutnotok Kanadába miután elhatáriztátok hogy nekivágtok?


----------



## szocske42 (2014 Október 15)

Szia!

Nekem majdnem egy evbe: a munkakeresest osszel kezdtem, de az ev vege fele belassult a piac, aztan januarban felpezsdult es elarasztottak az ajanlatok 
Mikor megtalaltuk egymast az akkor leendo, most jelenlegi cegemmel, veluk tobb korben, sot, tobb nekifutasra sikerult leszerzodni. Utana pedig a work permit ugyintezes tett ra meg vagy 5 honapot, mire megvehettem a repulojegyet.

Ha surgos, akkor inkabb Angliat ajanlanam


----------



## Melitta (2014 Október 15)

Oly reg volt es ma mar egyaltalan nem ugy lehet jonni mint reges regen. Mi 2 evet varakoztunk ugynteztunk,mire sikerult Canadaba jonni. Akirol en tudok szinten evtizedekkel ezelott aa legtobb az 5ev volt a varakozasa.
Ma mar ugy halljuk 1ev vagy meg par honap, ha nem valami nagyon specialis munkarol van szo. A legkevesebb 4 honaprol hallottunk.


----------

